# "Wish List" section problem with # of bedrooms



## zerocylinders (Jun 29, 2015)

I posted a "Wish List" ad for a timeshare in the Captiva Island area.  I specified Three Bedrooms from the drop down menu.  However, the posted add shows my wish list as a "1 bedroom".  This appears to be a bug.

Also, it would be nice to add a few items to the wish list functionality to make it easier for someone with the right timeshare to find me: multiple areas (e.g., I really want Sanibel, Capitiva or Marco Island); a minimum and maximum for bedrooms (e.g., 2-3 bedrooms in my case); and increased range for the number of people the unit could sleep (currently limited to 3+ but I need 6 or more which is not an option).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Jeff, thanks for the feedback!

I will take a look at the issues you mention and get back to you when I have an answer (or its fixed).

I do show you selected a resort area for your wish ad, so this would encompass all of the areas you list as they fall within fl gulf coast and orlando..

I will see what we can do to add more options for min/max.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2015)

I can let you know your wish ad has been corrected, (along with a few others that had a similar issue).

hopefully this wont happen again, and thank you for letting us know!

(also adding more "sleeps" options)


----------

